# BB Advice for Trek ALR PF 86.5



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I am building up a 2017 Trek Emonda ALR that has the PressFit 86.5. 

I will be running a 105 5800 crankset. 

Any suggestions on which route I should go with my bottom bracket choice? 

105/Ultegra Pressfit Bottom Bracket or something like the Wheels Mfg BB86/92 Thread Together BB? 

Thanks


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the Shimano press fit bottom brackets. I have replaced my stock Shimanos with Wheels Mfg press fit and have been very happy with them. I have not tried the thread together WM product, but can imagine it would be a great choice as well.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for info


----------



## hunstamash (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a Specialized Allez that started developing a tick under hard effort, even with the press-fit bearings in an aluminum frame. Put a WM threaded bottom bracket in it a couple of years ago, it's been whisper quiet ever since. Have a 2015 TCX that uses the PF86.5 BB. It started developing the same tick a couple of months ago. Just put the WM 86.5 threaded bottom bracket on that you're looking at. It was supper easy, and I don't expect to hear anymore noises, but I have to put some more miles in. So far, all quiet. If you do go the threaded WM BB route, you will need to have two wrenches that fit up to the 48.5, 16 notch splines on the WM BB. if you don't use two, the BB will spin in the frame before it gets tight enough to lock the assembly down. The Park Tool wrench is the BBT-29.

Sorry for the long response, Good luck.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Long response appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have an Emonda ALR, and use the WM thread together BB. Great stuff; went in easily, very smooth and quiet as a whisper.


----------

